# Iron man



## DarkRey (Feb 21, 2009)

well i didnt know how to use the pen tool in photoshop so i started googling for some tutorials which will help me to learn it
so i stumbled on this tutorial which was about creating the Iron man's mask with the use of the pen tool.
after going through the steps(and a series of "smack the monitor" sessions  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ), i finally managed to finish it. 


not perfect as the tutorial 




dark edition (changed the colours to make it much more darker)






tutorial link (if anyone want to try it) 
http://www.adobetutorialz.com/articles/303...movie-wallpaper


----------



## Edgedancer (Feb 21, 2009)

Wow. Very impressive.


----------



## ball2012003 (Feb 21, 2009)

i like how the dark one has the xbox 360 power button on its forehead
great job


----------



## DarkRey (Feb 22, 2009)

thnx for the comments


----------



## Orangegamer (Feb 22, 2009)

u just made my day
i needed something to do
because i was so bored
and now that u showed me that website
i can make stuff
lol
THaNks DarkRey
keep up the good work
hope to see more fantastic masterpieces


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 22, 2009)

Nice man, even if it is tutorial, it takes some knowledge to handle it, and it's really nice how it turned out, I like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And thanks for the link, I'll check it out!

I tried and did the same tutorial, tweaked it a bit, and added stuff around just for the better impression..

Very nice tutorial, maybe hard at some points, but very good for practicing!

This is what I came up with:





EDIT: Picture is a bit big..


----------



## DarkRey (Feb 23, 2009)

looks nice man , love those glowing lines surrounding iron man


but you should have added some spikeness to it and made him green(pluton it)


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 23, 2009)

Wow great job man, very impressive!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				ball2012003 said:
			
		

> i like how the dark one has the xbox 360 power button on its forehead
> great job



Yeah and I love how he gave him three red lights of death also!


----------

